# T25 rebuild



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I just bought a rebuild kit for my T25 turbo, and I was wondering if anyone here on Nissanforums has pictures or documentation on them rebuilding one? I've never personally rebuilt a turbo, and I don't want to f*ck it up. Any help would be excellent!


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ me too and if you can't do it yourself where can you send it in and for how much?


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

free bump!


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

hey man i found one thats worth looking at here is the link of a guy off the sr20 forum. from what he says its easy, and well worth it.

http://www.sr20forum.com/turbo/220288-t25-rebuild.html
09.10.2005: Garrett T25 Turbo Rebuild - photo.platonoff.com


----------

